# New Tank! -- "Neptunian Cube"



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Just got this little beauty from Aqua Inspiration yesterday. Dimensions are 60w * 50h * 50d. Approx 40 gallons.

Just need to start learning how to set up the plumbing now.

What size return pump should I get? Height is about 4 feet.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

nice, did you get a discount since they are moving or was it regular price? I run a 790gph Aqueon return on my 45g tall.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

coldmantis said:


> nice, did you get a discount since they are moving or was it regular price? I run a 790gph Aqueon return on my 45g tall.


Yup, got it at 40% discount.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

How big is your sump? For return pump I aim for it to be 10x the sump volume.

And is return going just to display tank or are you planning to tee it off to run other equipment?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## swissgaurd (Sep 28, 2011)

looks good have a look at eheim pumps


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

nc208082 said:


> How big is your sump? For return pump I aim for it to be 10x the sump volume.
> 
> And is return going just to display tank or are you planning to tee it off to run other equipment?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Sump is approx 16 gallons.10x would be only 160 gph? Not planning anything fancy, just going straight to display.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Yep so any pump that would push between 160 gph to 200 gph would work fine. Just compensate head loss which you stated is 4 ft so assume 1 to 1.5 meters when looking at the pumps chart.

Your going to use powerheads to create most of the flow in the Display so having a slower return pump will give greater contact time for your skimmer.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Is this a good pump for this tank? I wasn't able to find much review on Aqua Euro Apex pumps.

https://www.reefsupplies.ca/online-store/Aqua-Euro-Apex-Submersible-Pump-370-GPH.html

How about this Jebao wavemaker? Not sure what's the deal with the "sw-4 upgrade", is it a good fit?

http://www.reefsupplies.ca/online-store/Jebao-RW-4-Wavemaker-w-Wireless-Capabilities.html

On another note, is reefsupplies.ca a good store to purchase from?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

These are the pipes that came with the tank.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

solarz said:


> Is this a good pump for this tank? I wasn't able to find much review on Aqua Euro Apex pumps.
> 
> https://www.reefsupplies.ca/online-store/Aqua-Euro-Apex-Submersible-Pump-370-GPH.html
> 
> ...


Haven't heard of that pump brand before. However reef supplies is a great place to buy from I purchase from there and staff are very helpful.

I recently bought the sw4 from fragbox here in Toronto. I'm giving it a try after running ecotechs. So far it's a solid little pump. Very small footprint but pushes a lot of water. Haven't had it too long but so far I'd recommend it. The upgrade I believe is just the controller from the previous version.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

nc208082 said:


> Haven't heard of that pump brand before. However reef supplies is a great place to buy from I purchase from there and staff are very helpful.
> 
> I recently bought the sw4 from fragbox here in Toronto. I'm giving it a try after running ecotechs. So far it's a solid little pump. Very small footprint but pushes a lot of water. Haven't had it too long but so far I'd recommend it. The upgrade I believe is just the controller from the previous version.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Thanks, that's great to know!

Now I just need to figure out how to get all those pipes to fit together!


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Finally got the tank all set up!
Don't have a lot of corals yet, but hopefully those frags will grow quickly!

One thing I'm concerned about is the light. I'm worried that it might fall into the tank! ?

How safe is this light installation? Are my worried unfounded? Any suggestions to increase safety?


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Did you screw it into a stud? If you did and you used appropriately sized screws then no worries at all. The light weights about 8lbs its fine


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

kamal said:


> Did you screw it into a stud? If you did and you used appropriately sized screws then no worries at all. The light weights about 8lbs its fine


Yes, I used some special drywall hanging screws and anchor. I think that part is pretty sturdy. I'm more worried about the wires or hooks snapping. Maybe I'm just being paranoid.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Got some great frags today, so time for an update!

There's some cool looking algae that has spread all over the rocks. Hopefully the new snails I picked up will find them yummy. There was a diatom explosion a week ago, but I seem to have cured it by turning off the white LEDs and leaving only the blue ones on. That's when this algae sprang up.

I've got the jebao wavemaker set on random flow, and it's producing quite a bit of flow. The only downside is that it makes this buzzing noise. It's only noticeable when the house is quiet, and I can't hear it from the bedroom.


----------



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

Very beautiful setup, jealous!


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Coming along nicely. Don't worry too much about the hair algae, it's a new tank and it will take a while to season. Just go slow and if you want you can manually remove some of the hair algae.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow, two months since the last update. Time sure flies!

The hair algae got really crazy shortly after the previous pics. Crazy as in, covering all the rocks and all I could see was algae. It actually looked pretty cool, but I set up this tank for corals, not algae. 

I did a full scrubbing of the rocks, removing 90% of the hair algae by hand. I went to Big Al's to buy 10 astrea snails. The BA guy gave me a turbo snail by accident.

Let me tell you, that turbo snail demolished the remaining algae in no time. I could hardly believe how fast it worked!

Unfortunately, with the hair algae gone, diatoms and cyano started to bloom. Fortunately, I don't have any fish yet, and since I added more chaeto to the refugium, the cyano has all but vanished.

Bought more corals. Aiptasia and vermetids starting to pop up. I will need to get some berghia eventually, and I will need to manually control the vermetids before they get out of hand.

Meanwhile, the refugium is almost as interesting as the display tank. Featherdusters, pineapple sponges, and an asterina snail. I'm aiming for a semi-cryptic zone for the chamber on the right. The chamber behind the fuge is the sock holder. I added some rubble rocks to it in the hope of establishing a cryptic zone.

Speaking of socks, I finally replaced the original felt sock with a mesh sock. We'll see how it works out, the felt sock clogged way too fast.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

*3 month update!*

6Q7AHD9739M

(The mesh sock is useless. It filters out nothing, I might as well not have it.)


----------

